# Dreamweaver Photoalbum



## Sculpture-Berlin (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ne Frage wegen nem Extension Pack von Dreamweaver. Ich habe mir das Webfotalbum Extension Pack installiert es geht wunderbar! Aber es kann ja nicht alles perfekt sein also wollte ich es meinen bedürfnissen anpassen. Design sprich Layout habe ich wunderbar hinbekommen. Nun aber zu meiner Frage :

Ich möchte das fotoalbum in meine Seite integrieren, ich möchte nicht das die thumbs in einem extra fenster aufgehen müssen nur halt die großen bilder. Wo kann man den Code ändern? Ich möchte die tabelle mit den Thumbs auf meiner hp anzeigen lassen aber wenn man eins anklickt geht ein neues fenster auf mit den großen bildern. Dann gibt es dort doch auch den Pfeil der zurück zu den Thumbs führt der ja auf jeder Seite bei den großen Bildern zu sehen ist. ich möchte nun nicht jede Seite einzeln umschreiben sondern das er es automatisch beim erstelllen so macht das der pfeil zu den thumbs auf meine hp geht.

ich hoffe habe meine frage gut beschrieben *gg* und hoffe jmd kann mir helfen..


Mfg


----------



## ehnatnor (23. Februar 2004)

*Re: Photoalbum*

Hallo,

ich denke ich habe hier eine Teillösung für dein Problem. Für jedes Thumbnail aus der Übersicht wird eine jeweils durch eine Scipt neu generierte PopUp-Seite angezeigt (siehe Code). Aber es muss ja nicht unbedingt ein PopUp sein, was sich öffnet, das kannst du im Code ja selbst umstellen, denke ich....


```
<html>

<head>
<title>Neue Seite 1</title>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
	<!--- Hide script from old browsers
	function OpenNewWindow(cPicture,nWidth,nHeight,nBorder)
	{
	NewWindow=window.open("","NeuEins","HEIGHT="+nHeight+",WIDTH="+nWidth+",scrollbars=no,resizable=no,top=5,left=5");
	NewWindow.document.write ("<HTML><HEAD><TITLE>Image-PopUp");
	NewWindow.document.write ("</TITLE></HEAD>");
	NewWindow.document.write ("<BODY BGCOLOR='White'>");	
	NewWindow.document.write ("<P ALIGN=CENTER>");
	NewWindow.document.write ("<FONT FACE='Arial' SIZE='+2' COLOR='White'><B>");
	
	NewWindow.document.write ("</B></FONT>");
	NewWindow.document.write ("<IMG SRC=");
	NewWindow.document.write (cPicture);
	NewWindow.document.write (">");
	NewWindow.document.write ("</P>");
	NewWindow.document.write ("<center><FORM><INPUT TYPE='button' VALUE='Fenster zu' onClick='self.close()'>");
	NewWindow.document.write ("</FORM></CENTER></BODY></HTML>");
	NewWindow.document.write ("</BODY></HTML>");
	NewWindow.document.close();
	return false;
	}
	
	// end hiding from old browsers -->
	</SCRIPT>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
BODY { 
	scrollbar-base-color: #FFFFFF;
	scrollbar-track-color: #FFFFFF;
	scrollbar-face-color: #FFFFFF;
	scrollbar-highlight-color: #FFFFFF;
	scrollbar-3dlight-color: #8FBBD5;
	scrollbar-darkshadow-color:;
	scrollbar-shadow-color: #549AC0;
	scrollbar-arrow-color: #226286;
}
-->
</style>
</head>

<body TOPMARGIN=0 LEFTMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>

<table border="0" width="575" id="table1" cellspacing="1">
	<tr>
		<td width="575" align="center">
		 </td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="575" align="center">
		<a href=# onClick="OpenNewWindow('images/Ristedt_03_003.jpg',500,400);return false;">
		<img border="2" src="images/Ristedt_03_003_small.jpg" xthumbnail-orig-image="images/Ristedt_03_003.jpg"></a> 
		<a href=# onClick="OpenNewWindow('images/Ristedt_03_002.jpg',500,400);return false;">
		<img border="2" src="images/Ristedt_03_002_small.jpg" xthumbnail-orig-image="images/Ristedt_03_002.jpg"></a> 
		<a href=# onClick="OpenNewWindow('images/Ristedt_03_001.jpg',500,400);return false;">
		<img border="2" src="images/Ristedt_03_001_small.jpg" xthumbnail-orig-image="images/Ristedt_03_001.jpg"></a></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="575" align="center">
		 </td>
	</tr>
</table>
<p> </p>
<p> </p>
<p> </p>

</body>

</html>
```

Hab ein ähnliches Problem, nämlich dass ich in den erstellen PopUps mit dem vergrößerten Bildern auch einen Vor-/Rückwärts-Button habe, mit dem ich dann in den großen Bildern navigieren kann.
Hier habe ich noch den bestehenden Code ins Netz gestellt:Testseite 
Sihe hier noch den von mir erstellen Thread: Photoalbum-Thread
Wenn du oder jemand anders mir noch zu meinen geschilderten Problem helfen kannst/kann wäre ich sehr dankbar, da ich selbst ein absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet bin.

Hoffe konnte dir helfen,
ehnatnor


----------



## Sculpture-Berlin (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Deine Idee ist eigentlich sehr gut. Nur da seid meinem Thread schon einige Tage vergangen sind verusucht man sich selbst etwas zu helfen....

Also falls jmd das selbe Problem hat wie ich hier einige Tips:

- Als erstes sollte euer Layout stehen weil man ja gerne ein Fotoalbum in die eigene Seite integrieren mag.

- als nächstes geht ihr zu Macromedia und saugt euch das Exchange " Webfotoalbum 2.10 "

- Nun müßt Ihr eure versteckten Ordern von Windoof anzeigen lassen damit ihr in die Anwedungsdatein kommt.. dort findet Ihr nun bei unter 
	
	
	



```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\DEINNAME\Anwendungsdaten\Macromedia\Dreamweaver MX\Configuration\PhotoTemplates
```
 einige Ordner.... ;-) 

- einen davon kopiert Ihr euch und gestalltet die Seiten selbst. Dann den Kind einen Namen geben und reinkopieren dann findet Ihr es auch im DW wieder....

- Nun kommt leider noch etwas arbeit die Tabelle mit den Thumbs müsst Ihr euch kopieren und dann mit dem " suchen ersetzen Befehl " die Pfadangaben korigieren falls Ihr es so haben wollt wie auf  meiner Seite 


Hoffe habe etwas geholfen.....


----------



## netzjunkie (1. März 2004)

Irgendwie finde ich den Ornder bei mir unter Win XP nicht.
Ich möchte eine Bildergallerie haben wo sich duch ein Klick das große Bild in einem Pop-Up öffnet, aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin...


----------



## BlueAngel (12. März 2004)

*www.kaosweaver.com hilft dabei*

Hallo soweit ich mich erinnern kann,gibt es unter http://www.kaosweaver.com eine Dreamweaver extention, die bei Klick auf einen Link oder Bild ein Popup Fenster aufmacht und sich automatisch an die Größe des Bildes anpasst.


----------

